# What format are the Blu-Ray discs used for PS3 Games



## peteyb (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all

I have just spent £1,300 on a sony vaio with a blu-ray drive, only to discover it cannot read PS3 games!!! I wanted to "backup" my new PS3 games so that if they got damaged I could use the backup.

Does anyone know what format the blu-ray discs used for the PS3 are, or how I could resolve this issue.

Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't give any instructions for pirating games. Thread closed.


----------

